# Sureloc Lethal Wpn vs. Spot Hogg-It Hunter



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I've heard the Sure Loc's are real nice and made well. I have never shot them before. I own a Hunter Hoggit and it's a great sight. Lifetime warranty, nice and bright witht he wrap, super accurate and locs down for no movement at all.

Scott


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Sure Loc`*

I have the Leathal weapon on all three of my bows and like it very much. It is well built, smart design and very reliable. If I would change anything, it would be around the additional light kit one must purchase. It is somewhat expensive and not the best out in the market.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sure Lock make good sights I have a Lethal weapon 1 its a good sight. before you buy one take a look at the Axcel Armor Tech HD sights. I have 2 of these now and to me they are better built and a better sight then Sure Lock. They cost about the same to. Either way you go Sure lock, Spot Hog, Viper, Axcel they are all good sights and very well built.


----------



## setooke (Feb 11, 2008)

*Site Input*

THX for all the input.

I own a Viper Pro 2000 in HD APG and like it a lot. I've got it customized with an LD light kit that really lights up the pins well and is adjustable to 10 different settings. 

I needed a site for my back up bow and may end up getting both sites. I just paid for a used sureloc lw 1 with two sets of pins and the light kit at a great $. 

I've got a coupon from another forum that I may use to go ahead and try the hunter hogg-it also.

Wish me luck.

THX again,
set


----------

